# Graphic Card upgrade......



## Skyh3ck (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi

My cnofig is 

INTEL C2D E6750  (will upgrade to Quad core or EE)
Nvidia 650i ultra mobo
Corsair 2 x 2 GB DDR2 800 RAM
Corsir VX450w PSU
XFX GTS 250 512mb 
19" Widescreen LCD monitor (Will upgrade to HD monitor in few month)

Currently i have XFX GTS 250 512mb Card, i want to updgrade to a new direct X 11 card, i am not goind SLI or cross fire... I just need a good suitable card with my config, which can play games at good setting

My budget is Rs 8000 to 10000...

Please suggest some good option.....


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 25, 2011)

nvidia 460 or amd 6850 or if u can increase your budget a bit then you can go for 6870.if you are tight in budget then my pick will be 6850.
you can have a look here 
ATI/AMD
and
Nvidia


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

MSI 6850 Cyclone. And if you can stretch your budget a bit, nothing beats a 6870.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 25, 2011)

Check the Street Price of HD 6870. For Full HD or 1920X1080 gaming, a HD 6870 is highly recommended over a HD 6850 or GTX 460, which are, now a days actually minimum to have decent game playing experience with high settings.
Check for Sapphire HD 6870. In Kolkata it is available @ 10.8K + 4% vat.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 26, 2011)

will not mind in spending  a 1K for a good card

however my PSU has only one 6 pin power connector, so the card should only require one 6 pin power..

also will my poccy bottleneck the card...


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

You can use the molex to PCI-e connector for the graphics card. And regarding that CPU, there will be bottleneck even with the 6850.


----------



## Omi (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't find much sense in keeping both 6850 and 6870 by amd, with just 1k price difference 6870 is much better card, 6850 looks sandwiched atm.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 26, 2011)

so which should i go fo i am tight on budgt

which card will be good with the current proccy


----------



## Omi (Jul 26, 2011)

Whichever card you choose the bottleneck will be CPU.
If you are really very tight go for 6850, But if you can spare a 1000 more 6870 is the best you can get in that range.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 26, 2011)

Opt for HD 6870 if you can 1K more. Regarding the bottleneck, try to overclock your CPU a bit. I think it can handle the game in 1440X900 resolution.


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

@OP:

as per your 1st post you would be upgrading to a quad core, so get the 6870.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

@sumesara: if u r upgrading to a better CPU then 6870 is the best card u can buy..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 26, 2011)

well i will only get  a crd with 6 pin connector

will settle fo 6850

but if say my budget is 5000 to 7000,, then which one is good...


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

Radeon HD6770. Better get that 6850.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Get HD 6850 ! Worth the extra money !


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 26, 2011)

@sumesara
if you are able to spend 1k more and can get 6870 then why you are bothered about the pci e connector?skud has already told you that you can use molex to pci e connector.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 27, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @sumesara
> if you are able to spend 1k more and can get 6870 then why you are bothered about the pci e connector?skud has already told you that you can use molex to pci e connector.



i cant take chances with convertor...

will only focus on 6850, if the price of 6870 is falling anytime soon then will wait other 6850 is good

also why not Asus and XFX... is it something to do with Rashi..... and the service... how the card from Asus and XFX is...

how good the service is of Sapphire, EVGA and MSI....


----------



## Cilus (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't get XFX cards, apart from Service by Rashi, they have serious build quality issues. 2ndLy MSI card HD 6850, we are suggesting here, is a factory overclocked card with custom cooler. So it performs better than the reference models of HD 6850.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 28, 2011)

how good Asus, Powercolor, are

how about their service..and warranty

my GTS 250 is running at 85 C, is it OK...... the fan speed is 80%


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Asus and PowerColor are both good. Asus is serviced by Rashi!

BTW, your temp of GTS 250 is during load or idle?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 28, 2011)

in Dragon age origin at low setting card is at 85 C with 80% fan speed. is it good


----------



## Skud (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks high to me. Let others comment.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 28, 2011)

i am getting an impression that the XFX are not good with cooling, this is my second card... and it heats a lot...

how good GTs 250 will perform in DA: Origins, Witcher, Crysis 2


----------

